# I found (2) 1.7" cone molds $14.99 on ebay



## 924T (Aug 19, 2014)

I think I may have found the best deal out there for a pair of small graphite cone molds.
Made in the USA, $14.99 + Free shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Two-1-71Inc...025?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4625e77ef1

These are manufactured by the same guy that makes a heavy duty micro propane furnace.

I'm going to invite him to join the GRF.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## Geo (Aug 20, 2014)

Looks good to me.


----------



## Palladium (Aug 20, 2014)

That is canvasman. He is the fellow who makes the anode molds for the silver cells i sell and all my other graphite needs. He's a pretty good guy to deal with. Tell him the silver guy sent you. He will know who you're talking about.


----------



## 4metals (Aug 20, 2014)

I do not see the value in making cone molds out of graphite. Are they to pour gold? They are readily available as assay cone molds made of cast iron and they never wear out. I still have a set which I've had for 40 years.


----------



## Harold_V (Aug 21, 2014)

I'm afraid I'd have to agree. Especially if flux is involved. That's not to suggest that one made of graphite won't work, but it won't enjoy a long life, as those made of iron do.

While I did no assaying, I used an assayer's cone mold frequently, for various operations, including cleaning melting dishes. The one I had was gift from an elderly friend, and well used when it was received. Didn't look a day older when I sold the refining business many years later. Buy one made of gray or ductile iron and you're set for life. 

Harold


----------



## kurtak (Aug 21, 2014)

I agree with Harold & 4 metals - graphite wont hold up when flux is involved

Kurt


----------



## Geo (Aug 21, 2014)

I didn't even consider doing assays with it, I was dreaming of filling one with gold. :mrgreen:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Aug 21, 2014)

I would consider a graphite cone mold next to useless.

The only thing that it's good for is to make cone-shaped metal ingots and, if I had a choice to make either cone-shaped or rectangular ingots, I'd pick rectangular every time. The main purpose of a cone mold is to separate slag from metal. However, graphite can be damaged with even one drop of molten slag. 

I have had many sizes of cast iron cone molds, from the small fire assay molds to the big one that takes 2 people to move. Cast iron isn't affected by the slag, and if prepped right, nothing else.


----------



## kurtak (Aug 22, 2014)

Here is a pic of a graphite mold I got along with some other stuff I bought from someone awhile ago - they had used it to pour metals along with flux into - I don't know how many pours it took to de-grade it as you see as I got it this way - but it shows what happens to graphite when molten flux is poured into it

Kurt


----------



## 4metals (Aug 22, 2014)

Oxygen is what really does in graphite, I suppose if the flux is an oxidizing flux this would be more of a problem. I have used graphite molds in disassociated ammonia atmospheric belt furnaces (also flux free) and they last very long if they go in cold and come out cold. High heat under regular breathing air atmosphere leads to early failure.


----------

